
Mixing Node.js and OpenJDK - galaxyLogic
https://blog.plan99.net/vertical-architecture-734495f129c4
======
galaxyLogic
"A machine with 40 cores, a terabyte of RAM and nearly a terabyte of hard disk
goes for about $6k these days. The average salary for a software engineer in
New York is about $132,000, so one of these machines costs a less than two
weeks of that person’s time ... Buy a few big boxes, run your business logic
on one, a database server on another and see how far you can get."

"

~~~
ldoughty
Design the product for serverless and save the cost of 2-3 systems engineers.
My team started with 5 developers, 1 system admin, and 1 "cloud guy". Now the
developers are all comfortable in the cloud so we don't need redundancy
there... And the cloud guy picked up more system admin stuff as the backup
there.

In my experiences in both worlds, getting 10 apps to coexist on one server too
a lot of my time. So did dealing with security using containers. No matter
what you pick there is discussions to be made that will eat up 2 weeks of a
software engineers time.... But I think serverless best supports devops as
programmers tend to be okay with Infrastructure as code and using UI-based
tools.... As opposed to managing user accounts, service accounts, NFS systems,
load balancers, iptables, and other physical system tasks

~~~
galaxyLogic
> ... load balancers, iptables, and other physical system tasks

I think one point of the article is that if you have a big system you don't
need load-balancers or worry much about routing etc. The assumption also I
think is that you have "one app" which you offer to the public.

Now on such a big system it might of course make sense to implement parts of
the application as "serverless". When you have just one server (or 2, app and
database) it is pretty much the same conceptually AS "serverless" since you
don't need to worry about multiple servers when you don't have multiples of
them.

------
foobar_
GraalVM has a ployglot feature thingy that allows you to use Python/Ruby,Js ..
with Java. This is apparently faster than microservices.

About a few years back ... A non-programmer friend asked me, why don't
programmers use a single language ? I honestly didn't have an answer for that
question. Look at the number of $LANGS we have. Almost every language does the
same thing. For someone outside programming it is quite absurd.

~~~
vips7L
Realistically because while they are similar many languages are for different
problems or are trying to solve different problems.

